# bush viper feeding



## spinningspider (Feb 28, 2011)

Caught this pick the other day. These snakes are not for everyone and have had alot of trining in the handling/care of these kinds of animals. I just thought I would share a beautiful animal with the boards.


----------



## MOBugGuy (Feb 28, 2011)

Very beautiful viper man. Is it orboreal?  Im training my self with a False Water Cobra right now.  I hope to keep vipers some time in the future.


----------



## kevin91172 (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice.We are having a Hot show this weekend in San Antonio and I can not wait to see what they got.Looking for a Gaboon viper


----------



## spinningspider (Feb 28, 2011)

Mo- this is an arboreal species of viper. Small but very testy. I would get a mentor to practice your hot handling skills with in addition to your falsey
kevin- if they have any creastes cerastes I would really like some. Obviously they need to be healthy and feeding but if you find some think of me


----------



## kevin91172 (Feb 28, 2011)

spinningspider said:


> Mo- this is an arboreal species of viper. Small but very testy. I would get a mentor to practice your hot handling skills with in addition to your falsey
> kevin- if they have any creastes cerastes I would really like some. Obviously they need to be healthy and feeding but if you find some think of me


Will do!I will take some pics will I am there.Last show did not take any pics because my mouth was drooling so bad.


----------



## the toe cutter (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm going to the Repticon show here in Columbia SC one of the biggest hot shows in the south east and I am super excited! That is a very nice Atheris ceratophora you got there. Talk about testy though, the Cerastes cerastes will make your Atheris look like a Cornsnake! Great pic


----------



## spinningspider (Feb 28, 2011)

Haha testy is not a problem when they are that small!


----------



## the toe cutter (Feb 28, 2011)

True, but A friend of mine had a C cerastes that was pretty darn near 3ft! Fortunately it was too "hefty" to be as literally jumpy as they tend to be. I like the Bitis peringueyi for desert vipers too. Two tiny eyes poking out of the sand cracks me up everytime I see it. And the caudal luring is interesting as well. Or even Echis carinatus with the rasping noise of the scales being rubbed together. In anyway they are all pretty awesome animals. I think I'm gonna pick up some Waglers this year and probably some Cape Coral Cobras, and that will do the venomous for me 'til next tax season.


----------



## kevin91172 (Feb 28, 2011)

the toe cutter said:


> True, but A friend of mine had a C cerastes that was pretty darn near 3ft! Fortunately it was too "hefty" to be as literally jumpy as they tend to be. I like the Bitis peringueyi for desert vipers too. Two tiny eyes poking out of the sand cracks me up everytime I see it. And the caudal luring is interesting as well. Or even Echis carinatus with the rasping noise of the scales being rubbed together. In anyway they are all pretty awesome animals. I think I'm gonna pick up some Waglers this year and probably some Cape Coral Cobras, and that will do the venomous for me 'til next tax season.


 Yes I told my wife the Bitis gabonica will the last for my.But my fingers were crossed behind my backing,meaning that is it for terrestrials.

  Next year this year I want to get an/some arboreals,Been checking in on those Bothriechis schlegelii Those Waglers also crossed my mind.

  Also want a normal kaouthia female for my male ,But that is a bit pushing it.Well before I finish my room I plan on making in my barn hot lair any ways...


----------



## micheldied (Mar 2, 2011)

Man, I've always loved the arboreal vipers!
Very nice!


----------



## Moltar (Mar 3, 2011)

Great picture, what a beautiful snake! Is this the same thing as an "eyelash viper" or just a similar species? Forgive my ignorance, I don't know herps.


----------



## spinningspider (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks. no this is an usumbara bush viper some times called eyelash bush viper. The eyelash viper is from central america, these are from africa. entirely different genus and species. but the fit the same ecologocial niche. though, Atheris ceratophora (this snake), gets significantly smaller than the eyelash viper (bothriechis schlegelli).


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow idk what to say besides, this is a beautiful snake.


----------



## spinningspider (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the compliments! Will post more pictures.


----------



## H. laoticus (Mar 4, 2011)

spinningspider said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments! Will post more pictures.


Yes, I was about to say, you can do better than just one pic! lol


----------



## spinningspider (Mar 4, 2011)

I will try. I do have to get close to get a shot like this so its safer with a pink stuffed in his mouth! But I will be feeding tomorrow


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Mar 4, 2011)

No doubt, understandable. I think that its an amazing picture with the pink in its mouth. Maybe a feeding video. How long is your Bush Viper and do you know the sex?


----------



## spinningspider (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/gallery/showimage.php?i=20147&catid=newimages 
Another pic


----------



## kevin91172 (Mar 6, 2011)

Noticed the first pic is your profile pic on venomousreptiles.org

I almost got one at the show and wanted one but done spent enough of my allowance for the month.

Is it male or female?


----------



## spinningspider (Mar 6, 2011)

Its male ltc. They have yet to be captive bred in the us. What were they going for at the show? Did you get a sweet deal on the schlegelli?


----------



## kevin91172 (Mar 6, 2011)

Got the schlegelli for 130. I believe the one you have was 200 or 300 ish?Can not remember and threw away the 2 page price list for the things they had.Had to hide the evidence form wife.She does not mine the Hots,only the pricing 

From the same people Gladesherp farm out of Florida,great folks.


----------



## spinningspider (Mar 6, 2011)

Ya I scored mine from a guy locally for only 200! I would have liked to have seen their full list. I am out of room for venomous at present.


----------



## kevin91172 (Mar 6, 2011)

spinningspider said:


> Ya I scored mine from a guy locally for only 200! I would have liked to have seen their full list. I am out of room for venomous at present.


Yes me too,pretty good score on yours.They had a real nice Naja pallida for 300 about 4'
I always wanted one but need to work on another hot room first,so I did the responsible thing and past on the smaller very cool and new fan of these smaller guy.But I did pick up 2 very new neonates female Naja kaouthia.I bought one for 140 and he said he would give me a deal on a second one for 50.

 He had 8 more from the clutch hatching on the table, could not pass that up,but I will be selling one of them,maybe.....


----------



## spinningspider (Mar 6, 2011)

You got 2 neonate monocles?


----------



## kevin91172 (Mar 6, 2011)

spinningspider said:


> You got 2 neonate monocles?


 Yes! did yet get their first shed yet.Waiting.. but they are drinking from syringe  and little girls hood and puff a time or 2. got a 4' male I wanted one for.they are all albino, really want a normal female but I got one coming.


----------



## spinningspider (Mar 7, 2011)

Ya I have a 6' male albino. But there is no antivenin readily available on the west coast for elapids so I stick to vipers


----------

